# BMW's Crash Avoidance "Not Good Enough"



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, recently started a new test program that rates front crash prevention systems in vehicles.

Crash prevention systems can add quite a bit to the cost of a new vehicle. These ratings will give consumers a better idea of which ones are worth the extra expense.

Ratings were given as Basic, Advanced, and Superior depending on how well they performed in a series of tests.Vehicles receiving a Superior rating, had auto braking and substantially reduced speeds in tests at 12 and 25 miles per hour, or avoided a crash. For an Advanced rating, the vehicles also had auto brake, and had to reduce impact speed by at least 5 miles per hour or avoid a crash. To receive a basic rating, vehicles were not required to have auto braking, but did have to provide at least a warning of imminent collision.

Vehicles earning a superior rating were Subaru's Legacy and Outback, which were also the only vehicles to completely avoid a collision at 25 MPH. The Cadillac ATS and SRX, Mercedes C-Class and also the Volvo XC60 and S60. Some vehicles in the advanced category were the Audi A4 and Q5, Lexus ES, Mazda 6, and Volvo's S60 and XC60(equipped with a less expensive version of auto brake).

BMW's 3 Series ended up near the bottom in the test with a basic rating. The 3 Series was tested and was found to be "Not good enough." This was due to a system that is designed to work only if it detects a vehicle ahead moving before it stops. A spokesman from BMW pointed out that in 2014 models, they do offer a system that responds to stationary vehicles. Infinity's JX35 also didn't perform well enough and Toyota's Prius V didn't even meet the criteria to be included.

Hopefully, with the updates to the new BMW models, they will have a better showing next time.

*Check out what else BMW is doing to make driving safer.*


----------



## apelpapa (May 18, 2013)

I would not like it if my car tried to stop for me. People should be paying attention to the road.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

+1000


----------



## Roy Crader (Nov 6, 2013)

The AIR BAG warning light came on after a small bump from behind without the deployment of the bags. does anyone know a way to reset the light.? The check engine light also came on . My 1983 wasn't this sensitive, but this 1997 528i seems a wee bit more so. Help me folks before the dealer breaks my wallet, and i just dont think I need a new module for this , or do I? Thanks so much , look forward to looking on to the discussions and hope to contribute in some small way at some point. roy crader


----------

